# Depth Finders



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Hey guys!! I was wondering which depth finders you fellas are running on your Yak's?! I'm getting things rigged up for the spring Trout blitz and was considering a bottom machine for my new ride... What brands/ models are you folks using and what are some of the advantages/ disadvantages?? Thanx in advance... See ya on the water.......
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i didnt want to add a battery and everything so i bought the hummingbird watch fishfinder and i just drag the transducer behind me, i love it, works great for me


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I am using a Cuda 168... I haven't used it too much, but it seems to be fairly accurate. It is very easy to read, even in the sun. It is loaded with options, and for the price it's a great deal. I had it installed at WRO, the installation is very functional and flawless... I am happy with it. Batteries Plus next to Princess Anne High School has the best deal on marine batteries and chargers in town... I walked out of there with a sealed 12v and charger for under $40.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

GOOD info guys...Thanx and keep the ideas rolling!!! I can't wait to get out and do some scouting while the water warms up..
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

How often do you need to recharge those 12V batteries?!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Like I said, I haven't used it too much... but I had used the battery for about 5hrs., it took about 20mins. to fully charge from there. I am also curious how much time I can get off the Werker 12v.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i use a humming bird that i got fer free with a big ass car batery that weighs about 60 lbs


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

it works goog to  :fishing:


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Get one that has a Voltage readout. That way you know how much juice is left in your battery and if you need to recharge it. My hummingbird matrix 17 had a voltage readout but my Lowrance X47 does not have voltage reading. It does have a low battery alarm but I want to know ahead of time the exact volts and if it needs to be charged before I hit the water. I guess you could also just buy a separate volt meter but it's nice when its built into the FF.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

good


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

striperswiper said:


> i use a humming bird that i got fer free with a big ass car batery that weighs about 60 lbs


LoL, do you use steel cable for a anchor rope?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

nah one inch steel chain


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

bmcox86 said:


> i didnt want to add a battery and everything so i bought the hummingbird watch fishfinder and i just drag the transducer behind me, i love it, works great for me


I was thinking about getting the same. Is the green thing the transducer and is it wireless?

One of the most difficult things shopping for these things are trying to visualize how they work. The catalogues don't do a great job.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Zigh said:


> Hey guys!! I was wondering which depth finders you fellas are running on your Yak's?! I'm getting things rigged up for the spring Trout blitz and was considering a bottom machine for my new ride... What brands/ models are you folks using and what are some of the advantages/ disadvantages?? Thanx in advance... See ya on the water.......
> Zigh
> ><((((*>



When and where does the spring trout blitz occur. What bait do you use?


----------



## jono (Jan 7, 2007)

I went to the kayak symposium at wild river and everyone was saying that fishfinders were just used to gage depth. So I'm thinking that it's not necessary to spend a million dollars on a fishfinder. I'm probably going to go with a watch style humminbird like ol bmcox96. I'm glad to hear that other people are using them. If it doesn't work well I'll return it


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I like the new Cuda 250. It's a combination Fishfinder and Plotter. It's small and compact, fits in the yak perfectly. I use the fishfinder for depth and the plotter to help me find some holes and ledges that I want to return to. Works great.

Jimmy


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

the green thing is the transducer and yes its wireless, the new ones even have a temperature gauge 
the best thing about them is that there cheap, i think like 50 bucks at dicks(where i got mine)
the watch comes with 2 batteries, one for backup
the only down fall is that u cant change batteries in the transducer so after u use it in the water for 2000 hours u gotta replace it for 15 bucks
worth it in my opinion


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Thanx*

Thanx for all of the info fellas... Sounds like I need to do a little homework before I purchase... Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

ccc6588 said:


> When and where does the spring trout blitz occur. What bait do you use?


The Trout I'm reffering to are Speck's and they start gathering in mass every spring throughout the tributaries and inlets.. This gathering peaks w/ the full moon in May when the crabs molt and become 'soft shells'... This is the 'peeler' stage of the crab and the Trout can't get enough... Target inlets, creek mouths, oyster bars, sloughs, and grassy edges to find them.. Best bait early on is peeler followed by fresh cut bait.. For artificials... Throw MirroLures and soft plastics on lead-heads... Hope this has helped some?! 
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Zigh said:


> The Trout I'm reffering to are Speck's and they start gathering in mass every spring throughout the tributaries and inlets.. This gathering peaks w/ the full moon in May when the crabs molt and become 'soft shells'... This is the 'peeler' stage of the crab and the Trout can't get enough... Target inlets, creek mouths, oyster bars, sloughs, and grassy edges to find them.. Best bait early on is peeler followed by fresh cut bait.. For artificials... Throw MirroLures and soft plastics on lead-heads... Hope this has helped some?!
> Zigh
> ><((((*>


Thanks for the great info.

I haven't fished much on saltwater during the spring. Last fall I caught quite a few nice sized specks on the sea side of Eastern Shore right after crossing the Bay Bridge Tunnel. Caught them on jigs and minnows. The boaters were getting them in left and right with what looked like tiny white sassy shads.

Now that I have a kayak, I think I'll take you tip and target some spring specks. Hope to see some flounders as well.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok, so I'm outside working on getting my yak (ocean kayak Frenzy) ready. I already have a rubbermaid tub in the back with PVC pipe on it for holding rods and net. Mounted a Scotty Rod holder up in front of me. I have an old Eagle 128 that I am mounting on the yak. I have a battery holder that holds 8 D Cell batteries (12v) that powers the finder just fine. This was taken out of a boat...so I have a transom mount transducer for it as well. I want to mount it to the bottom of the yak next to the keel in the rear (between the keel and the side protecting it, it should rarely get bumped) Now my dilema is mounting the transducer. If I GOB if full of silicone should I be safe using screws on the underside of the yak? Has anyone tried this? Anyone have any ideas other than screws?


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Just glue it inside the hull. Here are a couple of videos on how to do it.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j7Z9amKeUH8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oq1Dj5MrDYA



Singletjeff said:


> Ok, so I'm outside working on getting my yak (ocean kayak Frenzy) ready. I already have a rubbermaid tub in the back with PVC pipe on it for holding rods and net. Mounted a Scotty Rod holder up in front of me. I have an old Eagle 128 that I am mounting on the yak. I have a battery holder that holds 8 D Cell batteries (12v) that powers the finder just fine. This was taken out of a boat...so I have a transom mount transducer for it as well. I want to mount it to the bottom of the yak next to the keel in the rear (between the keel and the side protecting it, it should rarely get bumped) Now my dilema is mounting the transducer. If I GOB if full of silicone should I be safe using screws on the underside of the yak? Has anyone tried this? Anyone have any ideas other than screws?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah deffinately do as suggested aand mount it inside your hull. Even a transom mounted transducer can be used as a shoot through as long as there are no air gaps to distort the signal.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

wasn't an option......there was no way to mount it through hull...Oh well.....Plenty of Silicone later and its done.....its in a very protected spot so it should be fine...


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

ccc6588 said:


> When and where does the spring trout blitz occur. What bait do you use?



The bite is 'ON' now!!! Tough to find peelers and they are expensive so we are using soft shell crabs(even more $$)... BUT, the fish are here and nibbling pretty well..... Went this past Sunday with decent success. Going again Thursday if the wind allows.. It got real breezy Sunday around 1:30pm on the North River... 
Go Get 'Em!!
Zigh
><((((*>


----------

